# How to setup Internet Connection in Ubuntu 8.10??



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Please can anybody tell me how to setup Internet Connection in Ubuntu 8.10?? I have a dialup connection!! And how to install the modem drivers? I am a newbie into Linux and therefore dont have much idea about it!!


----------



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

*forums.cnet.com/5208-6617_102-0.html?threadID=295838


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Please can anybody tell me how to setup Internet Connection in Ubuntu 8.10?? I have a dialup connection!! And how to install the modem drivers? I am a newbie into Linux and therefore dont have much idea about it!!



What is exactly the model of the modem? Setting up dial up modem in Linux can be scary if the vendor has stopped support or drivers..for the so called common Winmodems.

Maybe Check out here:
*www.linmodems.org/

/me remembers trying to set up Motorola SM56 all those years ago, hope yours in NOT a Motorola SM56 PCI modem...

Also check out:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

It's LG USB CDMA modem and the connection is WLL.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 9, 2009)

Dial up USB CDMA ??? 

what ISP is it ........ Reliance Netconnect ? TATA Indiacom surf 2 Whiz ?? 

or are you connecting from a Wi-Fi Access point ?? (BSNL/Airtel Dialup? )

Are u using a client soft to connect in windows

There are many ways of connecting using a USB modem 

1) using wvdial (Refer my sig blog) .... wvdial is a generic software client    
2) Gnome-ppp software.... this is the easiest 
3) Network manager -> Mobile Broadband wizard

but for more specific directions .... u have to provide more info on your isp


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

*linuxtips.today.com/2008/12/08/install-bsnl-wll-clarity-phone-in-linuxubuntu/


----------

